# What kind of fish id this?



## Bamfer (Mar 29, 2008)

I was just wondering what kind this is.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a sanchezi maybe get some better close ups.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'd say rhom, but a good flank shot in the light without flash would be very helpful.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say rhom to based on the tail.


----------



## Bamfer (Mar 29, 2008)

what is a rhom??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

_Serrasalmus rhombeus_ is commonly called a "Rhom".


----------



## Bamfer (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking sanchezi because it looks pretty small still and I can't see any spotting but it could be a rhom too that's why I said maybe you should try taking some better close up flank shots.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

appears to be a Rhom. Try to take a couple of pics without the flash with just the tank lights on. It will help us see the spotting/markings.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes it is a rhom Id say maby Xingu because of the yellow gill plate first thought it was a manny "stupid me" lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Compare it to the bottom of that heater and tell me that it isn't kind of small to not be showing any juvinile spotting anymore or at least in this pic. A rhom at that size should still be showing juvi spots still.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like a Rhombeus


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It shares some resemblance in scale pattern and coloration to a gibbus but it also looks like a rhombeus.


----------

